# Strange stuff, bug droppings maybe? need id help.



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

The lady keeps an immaculate house. We've never seen a roach in the 4 years we've been here, the occasional palmetto bug. We have lots of May Flies at the right time of the year, and the last few days we've had some flies. My guess is the flies. Not a lot, but we will see 5 or 6 in a day. I have a dog door that doesn't seal all that well..

The stuff in the picture (not the quarter smart asses)  is the consistency of tar. I have to scrub it to get it off. If you smell the paper towel, it smells like rust. It just started yesterday and we have found it on the kitchen counter and the curtains in the kitchen. I can clean it off and check in a couple hours and there will be another spot, not in the same place..

Ideas?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't smell the paper towel! :cheers:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

All in the name of science.. 

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

what's it taste like?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

****

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

you got cats/dogs, flea poop? bed bug poop ? http://bedbugger.com/forum/topic/entomologists-comment-on-the-black-pepper-flakes http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pest-Control-1500/2011/3/Bug-feces.htm


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

spider poop


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Gecko poop???


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> you got cats/dogs, flea poop? bed bug poop ? http://bedbugger.com/forum/topic/entomologists-comment-on-the-black-pepper-flakes http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pest-Control-1500/2011/3/Bug-feces.htm


Ok, more than I ever wanted to know about bed bugs. Since it's in the kitchen and not the bedroom and we have no bites and generally don't meet the criteria for getting bed bugs I'm pretty sure that's not it. One of the things mentioned in the PDF for the UK study has me thinking though.

Ouch. holdon..

ok, better..

what does mosquito feces look like? the rusty smell might be explained by mosquitos digesting blood.

I'm not sure how much one mosquito can ****, and I haven't seen any little mosquito parties in the kitchen, but we do have mosquitos bad outside, and I see a few in the house from time to time...

Have I just invented Mosquito ****?

a


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

see the other link? 
*Question*
I have been having a problem with some sort of insect I believe. Over the last few days I have found what looks like some sort of insect feces on my kitchen counter. It's only on one side of my counter and has occured in the same area 3 times. It looks like black dried liquid round spots. It seems kind of tar like. I once had bed bugs and the best way I can describe it is very identical to bed bug feces. Except it's on my kitchen counter. I have looked on walls and on the beds for any signs of bed bugs but have not found anything nor am I getting any bites. I live in Austin, TX. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

*Answer
*Holly,

If you are finding this material on the kitchen counter it is definitely not from bed bugs. What is directly above where you found this material? At this point it sounds more like something has dripped onto the counter. Your description sounds like the glue that is used in the manufacture of some wood products. Is it possible that the wood above this area is wet? Can you take a picture and post it? Post a follow up and I'll help you figure this out.

Jack DeAngelis
http://www.livingwithbugs.com (the 'Bugs website)


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That sounds like my problem, and no, I didn't see the other link, stupid smart phone..

Mine is in the same general area on the counter, but not the same exact spot. Nothing from the ceiling dripping.. I'll bet her problem wasn't glue either.. I just checked. I have more. This is about the 5th time today, it's driving the girl nuts...

a


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Spider poop.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

spicyitalian said:


> Spider poop.


That spider must have come from Taco Bell...


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

reelthreat said:


> spider poop


X2!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Are there florescent lights above the areas? if so it's from them.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> Are there florescent lights above the areas? if so it's from them.


How so?
I do have one old school circular (maybe 11" diameter) CFL in the kitchen..

I just got tasked with sweeping. and under the small roller desk, where the cats loose the dead may flies) I've found a few more patches..

I'm thinking

A) May Flies
B) Mosquitos
C) Flies.

maybe I should make this a poll...


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ear gunk (blood, mite ****, infected puss) from dog or cat ears and when they shake there head it splatters!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> How so?
> I do have one old school circular (maybe 11" diameter) CFL in the kitchen..
> 
> I just got tasked with sweeping. and under the small roller desk, where the cats loose the dead may flies) I've found a few more patches..
> ...


i have these little bugs that like to fly right in my face , im going to get some fly strips tomorrow for those , not sure what they are but they are small lil black nat looking


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Set up a game cam.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

urdady1 said:


> Ear gunk (blood, mite ****, infected puss) from dog or cat ears and when they shake there head it splatters!!!


nah, not really splatter, I'm convinced they are droppings.. Dogs and cats are healthy..



tunchistheman said:


> Set up a game cam.


I would if I had one. since I don't hunt, this may be my only opportunity to get one...

a


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would have guessed a ballast going out in overhead light also.



roundman said:


> i have these little bugs that like to fly right in my face , im going to get some fly strips tomorrow for those , not sure what they are but they are small lil black nat looking


Sounds like fruit flys, they are a pain. Clean everything, put bleach in your sink and place the stopper in each night.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> Set up a game cam.


 haha exactly what i was gonna say!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I don't understand the light thing? Mine has a plastic cover over it...?


That's a lot of poop for a little fruit fly unless they have designated a few square inch areas around my kitchen as a latrine..

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> I don't understand the light thing? Mine has a plastic cover over it...?
> 
> That's a lot of poop for a little fruit fly unless they have designated a few square inch areas around my kitchen as a latrine..
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


Not saying what you have is fruit flys, sounds like that is what roundman has. He said they were gnat looking bugs that buzzed around in your face.

Think your problem is electric, ballast burning out leaves black spot like that at times. But just a guess.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> I don't understand the light thing? Mine has a plastic cover over it...?
> 
> That's a lot of poop for a little fruit fly unless they have designated a few square inch areas around my kitchen as a latrine..
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


fruit fly was for me,lol , thats twice today i posted at the same time as another poster, going to get lotto tickets ,lol


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Fruit fly traps are easy to make. Cut a 20oz bottle in half. Place the neck part in the bottom half of the bottle like a funnel. Apple cider vinegar and 2 drops of dish soap. I have caught about 100 fruit flys in a week. They came out after a hard rain.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That spider must have come from Taco Bell...


X2


tunchistheman said:


> Set up a game cam.


X3

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Not saying what you have is fruit flys, sounds like that is what roundman has. He said they were gnat looking bugs that buzzed around in your face.
> 
> Think your problem is electric, ballast burning out leaves black spot like that at times. But just a guess.


Huh, the ballast is/was going bad, took a while to fire bulb up but seems to have fixed itself. Lots of droppings in dining area well away from light and under a desk, don't think its that..

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if there is a market in the renewable energy market for fly dung...

a


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

clint623 said:


> haha exactly what i was gonna say!!


he should buy one with his greenies huh? :biggrin:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> Fruit fly traps are easy to make. Cut a 20oz bottle in half. Place the neck part in the bottom half of the bottle like a funnel. Apple cider vinegar and 2 drops of dish soap. I have caught about 100 fruit flys in a week. They came out after a hard rain.


 gonna try that, i have all that in stock,lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

set out 3 , allready got 1,lol, thanks for the info


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Those fruit flies can find that cider vinegar from a mile away.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Seriously dude that is spider poop...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

That's fly dookie


-Nick


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I think it's fly chit







Nick beat me to it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I get same looking spots on my white truck under carport. I contribute it to spider droppings. Tough to clean off too!


----------

